# Introduction



## NorthForty (Feb 9, 2017)

Not sure if this is where this should be posted.

Been in and around Thailand since 2004. Lived here 5 years for a US company through 2009, then traveled back and forth working in the states and Thailand but now live here full time. Be glad to help other US expats with information on moving from the states, building a house here in Thailand or anything else. Done a lot, seen a lot.

Got any questions, please fire away.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved your post here to the Thailand section, as I suspect that's where most potential expats to Thailand will look for information about making the move.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NorthForty (Feb 9, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> I've moved your post here to the Thailand section, as I suspect that's where most potential expats to Thailand will look for information about making the move.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Great, wherever you folks see fit. 

Cheers


----------

